# Lakeland Speedway Updates & Results



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

Hey everybody!!!

I finally got time to get all the latest info out here to all of our fans (both of them) . Sorry for the delay but I had to get all of my stuff out of our shop and get it home, trying to shave the overhead!!

Ok on to the good stuff.

The racing was great for some and not for others on the 26th. Jason was on his game tonight again as well, that "Rose Bud" is F-A-S-T!!!

I left the results at the track and all I have with me is the A-Main truck results which Jason had kept a copy of. Probably because he turned SEVERAL 2.6 second laps in.

Finish Qualifying Pos. Name
1 2 Jerry Evans 121 6:02.172
2 3 Scott Harper 116 6:02.888
3 1 Jason Bowden 113 5:37.642
4 4 Wayne Rogers 111 6:03.612
5 6 Andrew Simmons 64 6:01.017
6 5 Ronnie Williams 26 1:57.917


Now on to the racing on Nov 2nd.

IT WAS COLD!!!! I do not think the track ever got over 56 degrees all noght long. Going into the mains it was 52 degrees in turn 2. That is about 30 degrees different than just a few short weeks ago.

The trucks were a little slow to start, the track was green and it was COLD. I know when we got there Jerry was already running and running in the 2.9 range. Jason got his handout motors and was flying!! 3.3's WOW, how did he hold it on the track!?!? Me? Well let's just say I was a little faster than that but I knew if I wanted to run with this group I was going to need to shave quite a bit off of that.

Once everybody got batteries charged and trucks tuned to the track there were a few of us able to get down to the 2.80 range. I finally got that sled of mine to run. It has been a LONG few weeks.

We got to see Dennis' new paint scheme, with a 24 painted on it. What was he thinking!??! :tongue: So I gave him a little pat on the bumper to show my appreciation for his choice of numbers. He promptly covered up the 4 on his number and asked me if I could not hit it again. LOL!! Wayne asked me why Dennis covered up the 4 and I told him, "'...so I would not hit him anymore...". Naturally he thought I was full of it, why is that? He then asked Dennis the same question, which he replied "So Scott would not hit me agian." Dennis, there is just NO BETTER WAY to spend a Thursday night is there buddy??

We had an OK turnout tonight and even the return of Chase. He runs a Late Model car at our local track here in Birmingham, BIR. Welcome back Chase.

A guy from a local paper came out and took some pictures and will be doing a story on us shortly. I will let you guys know when it comes out.

We also discussed running our point series and some of the rules that will go along with that series. Those are still going to have to be worked on a little bit. Updates to come with this laster as well.

ON TO THE RACING!!!

Off into the heats we go. The 'puter shuffled us into a group of 5 and 4 for the trucks and we ran all the cars together. There were only 4 of us.

After qualifying here is how things shook out.

A Main Trucks

TQ -- Jason Bowden
2nd -- Scott Harper
3rd -- Dennis Goodwin
4th -- Wayne Rogers
5th -- Ronnie Williams

B Main Trucks

1st -- Chase Spradlin
2nd -- Jerry Evans
3rd -- Andrew Simmons
4th -- Jimbo George

A Main Cars

TQ -- Jerry Evans
2nd -- Scott Harper
3rd -- Ronnie Williams
4th -- Dennis Goodwin

And into the Mains we go.............

A Main Truck

1st -- Scott Harper
2nd -- Wayne Rogers
3rd -- Dennis Goodwin
4th -- Jason Bowden
DNS -- Ronnie Williams

B Main Truck 

1st -- Andrew Simmons
2nd -- Jimbo George
3rd -- Chase Spradlin
4th -- Jerry Evans

A Main Car

1st -- Jerry Evans
2nd -- Scott Harper
3rd -- Ronnie Williams
DNS -- Dennis Goodwin

I will get better with this stuff as I go. I guess I need to start taking some notes during the race so I can tell the story of the night along with giving you guys the results. Bear with me, it will get better!!!

HEY BUD!!! The invitation is still open, if you or some of your guys get down this way, come and race with us. We will even give you the AA's to run!!


Until next time, Keep it low in the turns... :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks for the update! Glad things are going well :thumbsup:


----------

